# Help me name my new Sun Conure?



## Tarantuloid (Mar 7, 2014)

Here's a crazy story, me and a friend found a sun conure still in his cage in the middle of the road coming back from work. The cage was dented so I'm assuming it fell off of a truck as this is a large flight cage that took a good hit to the ground. 

He's been staying with us for about three weeks now, we've asked people in that neighborhood, put up posters at three pet stores and several vet clinics but nobody is claiming this bird so far. I'm still looking for the owners, but it feels weird calling him "bird" so I'm gonna give him a name lol. Suggestions?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Mar 7, 2014)

Ark. (Almost Road Kill)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkmD (Mar 7, 2014)

Tried to post earlier but didn't work.

You cauld name him (Skittles) for his bright colours.


----------



## Mindibun (Mar 10, 2014)

I have worked almost exclusively with birds for the last 8 years. Whatever you do, do NOT name him Kiwi, Sonny, (or Sunny), Mango, Skittles, or Pretty Boy. I have never seen more animals with the same names... Bird owners are the most unimaginative group of people I've ever met... I have a red bellied parrot that I named Rufio, after it "just came to me." I later did some research and found the scientific name for that species was Poicephalus rufiventris --- in other words, RUFIOventris. I was thrilled! Do some version of the Latin and I'm sure you'll have a very unique name. I've met HUNDREDS of birds and never met one that had a name even close to "Rufio." He loves his name, too. That's part of why I stuck with it. The first time I tried it he jumped up and down. I adore that bird.


----------



## Stirmi (Mar 10, 2014)

Mindibun said:


> I have worked almost exclusively with birds for the last 8 years. Whatever you do, do NOT name him Kiwi, Sonny, (or Sunny), Mango, Skittles, or Pretty Boy. I have never seen more animals with the same names... Bird owners are the most unimaginative group of people I've ever met... I have a red bellied parrot that I named Rufio, after it "just came to me." I later did some research and found the scientific name for that species was Poicephalus rufiventris --- in other words, RUFIOventris. I was thrilled! Do some version of the Latin and I'm sure you'll have a very unique name. I've met HUNDREDS of birds and never met one that had a name even close to "Rufio." He loves his name, too. That's part of why I stuck with it. The first time I tried it he jumped up and down. I adore that bird.


The top part made me laugh! after working with parrots for the last 5 years kiwi, tiki are the most common IMO. OP you should name him Amiga I love that name for a bird


----------



## klawfran3 (Mar 10, 2014)

I had two suns named Potato and Phoenix. I advise you to not name it skittles or the like. A good name for a bird though is "bird" I find it cute and ironic.


----------



## MarkmD (Mar 10, 2014)

Hay Skittles was a decent name it just came to mind cause its colours but yeah you probably shouldn't name it that, what about naming it something to do with its personality? or Sparky maybe FizzyWig.


----------



## Micrathena (Mar 10, 2014)

Bartimaeus.
I like to give sophisticated names to animals.


----------



## Spepper (Mar 10, 2014)

Rainbow Sherbet. LOL  Is that another painfully common name?


----------



## The Snark (Mar 10, 2014)

:sarcasm:No? Hrrm. How about in keeping with a certain kind of humor as my brothers cats Goiter and Tetra(cycline), something catchy like Aspergillosis? :sarcasm:


----------



## James Steel (Mar 10, 2014)

Harry Turtledove


----------



## Tarantuloid (Mar 11, 2014)

Mindibun said:


> I have worked almost exclusively with birds for the last 8 years. Whatever you do, do NOT name him Kiwi, Sonny, (or Sunny), Mango, Skittles, or Pretty Boy. I have never seen more animals with the same names... Bird owners are the most unimaginative group of people I've ever met... I have a red bellied parrot that I named Rufio, after it "just came to me." I later did some research and found the scientific name for that species was Poicephalus rufiventris --- in other words, RUFIOventris. I was thrilled! Do some version of the Latin and I'm sure you'll have a very unique name. I've met HUNDREDS of birds and never met one that had a name even close to "Rufio." He loves his name, too. That's part of why I stuck with it. The first time I tried it he jumped up and down. I adore that bird.


I know what you mean! When i was going to three different pet stores and talking to people who had sun conures, 95% of them were named either sonny or kiwi, why?!

I have two other birds already, my budgie is named Jupiter and my Cockatiel is Aries. I was thinking of naming this sun conure Odyssey since was "shipwrecked" like in the story lol.


----------



## Micrathena (Mar 11, 2014)

I think you mean Odysseus. I like that name, it's nice.


----------



## The Snark (Mar 11, 2014)

You could just observe it's personality and match a Greek or Roman god to it. Or similar. Or how about Prometheus for the falling to earth number? Or it's Hebrew version, Lucifer, light bringer, shining one, morning star (or even the king james mistranslation Fallen Angel).


----------



## Anonymity82 (Mar 11, 2014)

Sun conure named Sunny? Never! 

Name him Ensoleillé. Means sunny in French.


----------

